# Ottocinclus



## moisheweiss (Apr 3, 2010)

I have tried to keep these in the past without luck. I have put them in a hardwater (Phoenix, AZ treated tapwater) tank that is heavily planted and has mostly mollies. They always died. 

I want to try an experiment with a much smaller tank based around getting these tiny thingies to stay alive for me. The object: 

Ottocinclus community - smallest and cheapest ecosystem possible for good health/long life. :fish:

(By ecosystem, I mean that I would prefer the tank setup to include something from the plant kingdom, ottos, and at least one other thing, so it is not a one-item setup. I would prefer that the species involved are tailored to be of benefit to each other.) 

Any ideas?

Starting completely from scratch, min tank size, substrate, hard or soft, filtration that won't slurp up tiny fish, etc.

Thanks


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I can't help too much with the ottos as I lost a bunch of them and will no longer attempt to keep them (so far anyway, maybe one day). But I wanted to say hi since I am just northwest of you  Sooo Hi from Prescott!


----------



## moisheweiss (Apr 3, 2010)

hi Obsidian. The nice fellas at Petsmart told me right off that they are habitual diers. I just don't like defeat.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I would suggest going with a biotope. You can obtain plants native to the otto's native habitat and "something else" as you said so that it is not a species tank. Research fish in that natural surrounding, then once you have that information and have chosen the fish you can get a tank that fits your needs. Chances are you can find other smaller fish so you can keep a smallish tank. 

I believe they are a soft water fish. They can be kept in a 5 gallon tank, but other inhabitants may not be able to go that small so research that carefully. 

In choosing "good" otto's you need to look at their bellies. Any brown color in their bellies is not a good sign. Flat or concave is a bad sign. Plump silver bellies are good to go. They will eat diatomes but I was once told that they cannot actually digest these which is part of the problem and why brown is not good in the belly. They have touchy systems regarding an ability to go very long without food. Shipping is often done with little to no feeding. This is too long for the ottos and is one primary problem. That is why you want fat bellies (that and because it is just a good thing in general). They will not bounce back the way that some other fish will if underfed. Once upon a time I was told a good food to start them off on in your tank and for the life of me I can't remember what it was. I do know you want to give them wood. They need wood. 



I read a bunch of articles about this when I lost mine because I was so perplexed. That is what I learned. One article said that the saying should not be "Drop like flies" but rather "drop like otto's."


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

moisheweiss said:


> Any ideas?
> 
> Starting completely from scratch, min tank size, substrate, hard or soft, filtration that won't slurp up tiny fish, etc.


mw:

Oto's are very sensitive fish as you have ascertained.

My experience is based on keeping mine in a 110G with fairly soft water produced with an RO/DI unit.

If I were undertaking your endeavor:

1) Minimum 50G tank.

2) The water would be fairly soft via the use of RO/DI water with a temperature of 78°.

3) The minimum number of Oto's would be five.

4) The tank would be planted as Oto's enjoy grazing on leaves.

5) Spirulina algae wafers will supplement their diet.

6) Addition fish would include a bristlenose pleco and 7 benign tetras such as cardinals.

7) Frequent water changes to maintain nitrates at less than 20ppm.

8) An HOB filter with a minimum rated flow of 200GPM.

TR


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Jones he doesn't need a 50 gallon tank LOL. Not when what he wants to keep is primarily the Ott's. He can find something small to go with it


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Obsidian said:


> Jones he doesn't need a 50 gallon tank LOL. Not when what he wants to keep is primarily the Ott's. He can find something small to go with it


Excuse me.

I meant 20G.

TR


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Sand substrate, I'd say a 10-15 gallon would be ideal for a school of them and some other small fish. 
Maybe my husband and I have just have good dumb luck, but we bought 5 ottos back in August or September and never lost one- despite never properly cycling the tank (not knowing any better at the time) - until I completely cleaned out the tank and afterwards realized we were missing one.  I think I might have accidentally washed him down the drain in our kitchen sink. 
Now we have about 8 in our 20 long and they're doing great, as far as we can tell.


----------



## timmo2009 (Jun 10, 2009)

I love ottos!! I have always kept them in all my tanks i have ever had, and my water is typically pretty hard, the only time i have had a problem with them dieing was when i put them with my tiger barbs, they picked on them a little too much, but it was weird, i had one otto that was completely eyeless that the store gave to me for free with my others that i purchased. the weird part is that he was the last one to pass away in that tank, of 7 ottos. Maybe he had a super power of hiding or something. but i highly recommend ottos over plecos becaues of their size, and from my experience are better cleaners as well.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

my little otto is coming up for 4 years old as of this spring- at least that is the length of time I have had it.
It is an only child and lives under a piece of mopani wood with 2 kuhli loaches. before I had the loaches it lived alone under the log but with a variety of platies , tetras and guppies for company.
my water is hard with a high ph,but my tank is very well established and has lots of green algae on the tank sides as well as live plants.
Apparently they have a bacteria in the stomach that dies if they are not fed regularly. Once the bacteria has died they can eat lots but are unable to digest their food and thus die even with full tummies.


----------



## moisheweiss (Apr 3, 2010)

I just measured my water with a test strip. It reads pH 6.4, alkalinity 80, hardness 120, nitrite 0, nitrate 200. That's probably more or less what it's always been, I think. Are these numbers good or bad? I think I've had about two generations of mollies give birth and die in there so it is definitely livable - at least sometimes.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

your nitrates are way too high. They should be no more than 40 ppm. More water changes needed, more frequently.

Mollies are hard water fish, ottos are softer.if you add some mopani wood to the tank or live plants, peat, it will help to make the water a bit softer for the ottoss but not too soft for the mollies i think.


----------

